# Sleeveless Cardigan...



## nuunna4420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, so I have these cardigans that are similar like this one:
http://images3.like.com/product-imag...digan-vest.jpg

I've been wearing it like how the model wears it, and with spaghetti strap tops, tank tops, etc.
I'm looking for different ways to wear it...including different jewelry, scarves, etc.
So, what my question to you is, how would you wear it? 
thanks, :]

Also, one of mine kinda tightens up at the bottom, so it creates a somewhat bubble dress...any ideas for that too?


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmm I wear mine just like that with skinny jeans and boots!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2009)

I've seen it worn with long sleeve shirts too, but open. You could play with the color of the tank. A scarf just brings attention to the length of the cardigan and makes you look leaner. I like it with a skirt, a tight shirt, open buttons, and belted. Otherwise, it is borrowed from menswear fashion and we could always look to them for some tips =)

I loves this one: 




the billowy thing is so me

What color are yours so we can help you play around with online accessorizing?


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 10, 2009)

when i wear mine it's with a long sleeve shirt the cardigan open &&a belt to hold it together, with skinny jeans boots &&sometimes a loose knit beret on my head, its so comfortable but looks put together &&if your working with a certain color scheme a statement bag is the best way to give it a unique touch


----------



## luvsic (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm short, so taking inspiration from japanese fashion magazines, I'd wear it is a cardigan-dress! To add a unique spin on it i'd probably put a white button down underneath, or if you can find one, a super long white button down so it peaks out slightly beneath the cardigan. Roll up the sleeves and you're in business! For shoes I'd wear some cute knee or calf high boots with knee-high socks. And then I'd add a purse with a pop of color. For jewelry, I wouldn't keep it too heavy, for me I'd just do a simple silver chain bracelet (nothing too chunky.)


----------



## nuunna4420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to all for your ideas!
I love hearing the different ways to wear it

preciouscharm--> Thanks for your idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kaliraksha---> I love your idea! I wear all sorts of colors, but mostly whites, pinks, blues, violets, yellows, etc. I do have a lot of gray stuff to tone down some of the wilder colors, but I do not own any black t-shirts :/
Overall, I have a huge assortment in colors for shirts. :] 

brianjenney17-->I would totally wear this style, I just gotta get around to getting that knit beret first ;] Thank you!

luvsic--> Your idea is so creative I would wear it this way too~! Thanks!


----------

